# Help with my little troubled babies



## Swazihaze (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi fellow growers. I'm a newbie on this and this is my first grow after I previously killed 2 haha. I got 3 plants that I've been growing for over a month now, the one in a red, white cup and pot. I've transplanted them into a  pot size same the black one. They got hard, woody and dry stems but still they continue bearing new leaves but no upward growth. Please help, should i just kill'em plant new ones or...? They are Kush bagseeds for experience before the real deal. Another thing i got this other one with good looking leaves, sativa or indica is my question with it. It has broader leaves than the rest. Oh they've been growing outside and indoor for that period  until i constructed a grow  box which i now got 3 6500k 20w, 6400k 28w daylight and a 15w cool white. Thanks 

View attachment IMG_20141117_165408.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141122_174838.jpg


----------



## Sherrwood (Nov 27, 2014)

You say they are 1 month old? We're they from seed?
Still they look stunted, I believe you need more light, and also it looks like there's bark in the soil, maybe your roots are not growing due to the soil conditions.
I would replant in promix or like medium with extra perlite.
What are you feeding them, whats you PH?


----------



## BenfukD (Nov 27, 2014)

more info to help

size room?..temps ?  Ph?...what soil?...what ya feeding?


I too think your under lit


----------



## BenfukD (Nov 27, 2014)

wrong thread...and wont let me remove it...so deal with it


----------



## Swazihaze (Nov 28, 2014)

The soil I'm using is potting soil and yes it does have little chunks of wood in it.  Was thinking of getting manure at a garden shop, we don't have super soil for weed here but that's just me, what do i know? Month old yes and i will get couple more to add ont the 3 i got.  I figured they're stunned. Can they bounce back with that kind of dry scrony stem? How many lights max do i need? Feeding em fish emulsion but thats nutes haven't got food just yet.  Any suggestion with food in South Africa? Thanks man


----------



## Swazihaze (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh and the Ph isn't monitored.... yes i know.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 28, 2014)

First of all, nutes (nutrients) and food are the same thing--just kind of different terminology.

You can make your own super soil if you want to--there are recipes in the organic section.  If you are growing organic, the pH should take care of itself.  If not, pH is very important and will need to be checked and adjusted.  I recommend you read up some of what cannabis needs in the way of food during the different phases of its growth and then YOU can look around in S. Africa and find what you have available that needs the parameters.  Otherwise, you can make nutrients and organic teas out of garbage.  Manures have to cook and age before you can use it.  Fresh manure is too hot for plants and will fry them.  Always feed weak strengths of nutrients when starting out and work up.  You do need to get rid of that soil.  There is no such thing as standard potting soil, so here are things to look for in a soil.  No added nutrients, nothing that says "feeds for x months", nothing with too much bark or wood chips, something that feels light and porous.  

Lighting depends on the size of your space.  Lighting needs are figured by lumens per sq ft.  For vegging you want a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft and for flowering a minimum of 5000 lumens per sq ft.  Unfortunately CFLs are the least efficient of all the lights we use for growing--in other words you need more watts (more electricity) to supply the same amount of light to the plant.The lights you have now total 103 watts and are probably putting out around 6300 lumens, or enough vegging light for a space 1' x 2'.  For 3 plants you will need way more space than that, so that is more lights and then more yet when you go to flowering.  And this many CFLs arew going to put out quite a bit of heat.  

You need ventilation, usually in the form of a large exhaust fan, both to control the heat, but also to provide fresh air to the plants.  The plants need a continual supply of fresh air (CO2) for proper photosynthesis.  

This is a hobby that takes a large amount of knowledge and dedication....and a certain amount of money.  The knowledge and dedication part are free, so I encourage you to read as much as you can so that you are familiar with what it takes to grow this great plant.  The more you know, the better your chances for a successful grow.


----------



## Swazihaze (Nov 29, 2014)

That was very helpful thanks Goddess. I'm using the same type of soil you say one shouldn't use, exactly. So now my best bet is to try with my own super soil then and of course another time for researching it. I also grow this many plants just to save myself room for disappointment as there's a possible male majority or hermie, I can settle for hermies but not males so i will discard males and probably make hashish off of them. I wanted  400w hps and had it for $20 USD but it needed a much expensive reflector with ballast for $900 convert that into ZAR for a broke fella like me haha. I will check on the links later on the day as I took some time from working to check on replies. I agree with the heat they may produce for many cfls.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 29, 2014)

Super soil has to cook.  You cannot just throw things together and feed them to a plant--it will be too hot and kill them.  This cooking process usually takes a month or more.  Is there any native soil that is good that you can amend?  

Yes, a HPS bulb requires a ballast and reflector.  While I cannot understand for the life of me why you would have to pay $900 for something we can get in the US for a little over $100, if that is what it was, that is what it was.  It is going to take you a whole bunch of CFL lights to do the job and simply put, they will not produce nearly as well as the HPS.

Males are not worth the trouble  as they simply do not contain enough THC--they belong in the compost pile.  You would almost certainly end up with tons of plant material and very very little trichs trying to make hash out of male plants.  Also, do not adopt the idea that hermies are fine--they are not.  They are a blight on the entire cannabis genetics, and believing that they are okay has helped the proliferation of them.  If ALL hermie seeds were destroyed, we would not have the problems we do today.

Read up on soil mixtures before you do anything else, like start over or transplant and then ask to see if that is actually okay for your plants..  Anytime you are starting an entirely new endeavor, it  is a really good idea to ask the advise of experienced people before you start.


----------



## Swazihaze (Nov 30, 2014)

First of all I'd like to say what you've been told many a times.... You're the ishh  

Just checked out the links...finally. It is some rad stuff right there. Ok  now to reply, I made a mistake by typing $900 but meant $90 instead haha. Really was looking forward to having a successful grow but with these kinda lights.. *sigh* The link is brilliant but the pieces to put it together for the ballast would be tricky for me guess that's where YouTube will come in, typical visual male  Rating your replies as excellent is painful with the tablet I'm using but yeah you really helped me out here. Guess I gotta do what I thought before and that is to change the soil. Hopefully I will go hydro next time but baby steps for now.  Green jiffy waiting, Thank s once again


----------



## Swazihaze (Dec 11, 2014)

I saw this led flood light yesterday at my local store,10w to be exact thinking of getting two for roughly $50 in USD. I have a cardboard box grow area that had a washing machine. I know about hps but tryna eliminate the element of surprise from the fire brigade when not home. Question is, would they be any good for all stages or would be wasting money? Soil thing is still an issue, waiting for payday to get proper one. Is coco peat,coir or pear moss OK? Don't know if they're the same thing or not. No native good soil I know about here and getting to a nursery and asking what soil woulbe great for cannabis would be obviously stupid unless the sales person would be luckily a grower themselves, found one at a light shop one day. One plant is kinda bouncing back with a noticeable height growth and new leaves showing daily. Confused


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2014)

A 10W LED light is not enough--save your money.  Just to give you an idea.  I am looking at a *700W* LED for a space that is 36" x 20".  If you cannot afford $90 for a light, you are going to have trouble growing.  I am an old lady and even I can put a ballast together.  IF you are visual, there are excellent things online that take you through things like this step by step.  Your light is directly tied to your yield.  If you scrimp on light you are going to get satisfactory results.  Unfortunately, cannabis is a high energy plant that requires a lot of light and has quite specific needs and wants as far as food and soil requirements.


----------



## Swazihaze (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh boy! You just made me realise what hard work and dedication I need in order to achieve this. Ninety bucks is quite hefty although I can get it, I do get it may impact the yield I may get. It's something I have to think about carefully this. Guess I have to open my wallet then, growing on a budget is wasteful I see. Once again Hemp godddes I thank you


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes, this IS hard work and $90 is just the beginning.  There is a reason that cannabis is so expensive--it does take money, time, energy, dedication, and love to bring a plant to harvest.  Most of us spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars, if not thousands to set up a room properly.  Even $90 is growing on a budget.  I will probably spend around $400-500 to set up a small cabinet I want to grow in (36" x 20").  Good luck to you!


----------



## Swazihaze (Dec 15, 2014)

Sheesh that money. Sighs* Well I finally get it now. I hope I will get a hang of it later on the grow phase.   Tempted to get low watt hps like 150 or 250w for flowering but ey I forsee  a problem besides I know they're small watts but a cardboard box is my only option ATM. All in my room with a small space. No parents issue here just where I live haha. Anyway yes I will need that luck. RSO I'm try a make with this effort but Ima buy it (weed) and grow just to see what I may get


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 15, 2014)

The problem is, without the proper set-up to support that (or any other) light, its not worth the single investment.

yes, you have a light and you can pop seeds and start to grow little plants but then the smell hits and you realize you need a filter and fan and ducting and an air-tight space to confine the smell before filtration...
or
the ph is way off and your plant is dying... now you NEED a ph pen and a way to read PPM and the proper nutrients/additives to correct the issue.
or
your grow box gets way too hot and is killing your plants... bigger box? bigger fan? smaller light?


Fast n' Furious analogy:
yes, you can buy a great NoS (nitrous) system but without a (proper) car to put it in its just gas in a cylinder.


I'm (were) not trying to rain on your parade, just save you frustration
:48:


----------



## Swazihaze (Dec 22, 2014)

Posted a reply on the last messge but i see it never posted it. Well i think i should give up on this whole growing thing seriously :l I think it's not ideal for me and after spending this much money on lights and ish no matter how small those hundreds are my plants still ain't ****. Get so demoralised when i see plants outside just growing in the wild knowing my effort is older than those plants ages. Healthy and giants compared to mine which are note even a knee high smh. Got coco now as my media but with such lights i got ny efforts are useless & futile. Anyway it's been real. Got a few plants to trash


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2014)

Swazihaze, i hate for you to give up. The investment is a one time deal. After you have everything, you can be growing for yourself and not buying.   There is a learning curve...it gets lots easier but you do need the right "stuff".

Good luck to you whatever you decide.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 22, 2014)

Swazi, I hate to see you give up, too.  Also, remember that those great big plants you see by the side of the road are not good smoking bud--most of them have no THC and are only suitable for rope or fabric.

You have learned one of the unfortunate truths of growing though....you really do need to outfit your space right and that takes some money.  Good luck to you whatever road you walk down.


----------



## Swazihaze (Dec 23, 2014)

Rosebud and Hemp Goddess it isn't easier for me either. Thinking of giving it another shot when my mind is in the right place cause at the moment it seems like I'm pouring water onto a duck's back: nothing will happen. I gave it a thought and I'll take this as a learning curve that if one is going on a mission that they have to prepare and make sure nothing's missing because it may be their downfall. OK I'm getting all philosophical now haha. Ima be sure prepared next time  Gracias


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 23, 2014)

Please come post-up a new thread before you start so we can all try to help see  anything missing before you even start.

We would love nothing more than to help you grow the BEST smoke you've EVER had! 

:48:


----------



## Swazihaze (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll be sure to do that next time yes.


----------



## Swazihaze (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll be sure to do so next time yes.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 28, 2014)

Does the real swazihaze  grow wild by you? I watched a show about it


----------



## Swazihaze (Dec 29, 2014)

Have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Just "created" this name from nowhere thinking its unique, had no idea someone or thing already has it.  Is it weed you on about?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 29, 2014)

Your from South America and you don't know what swazihaze is ?  You just made it up? 
Google your user name it's the best wild weed in South America


----------



## Swazihaze (Dec 30, 2014)

Negative mate. S. Afrika not S.America and no i don't or didn't know about my username. Its the most smokeed strain where i live i.e Swazi and thought i add a haze there.


----------

